# Fry sitting?



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if my Severum fry will be fine without a feeding for roughly 48hrs ish? They are about a week and a half old now and I've been feeding first bites several times a day. I have a wedding on Van Isld over the long weekend, should I get a fish fry sitter? 

Tanks,

Calvin


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

cant set up a quicky self feeder?, im sure they'd be fine but would be tragic if they decided to go canabal on you,

on another note van island eh.... want any sa/ca cichlids or hybrids , I have some stuff that isnt appreciated here but i know vancouver has many keepers that would appreciate them??
just a thought


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't really trust the auto feeders, probably just take my chances. Besides Mom and Dad Severum are "sitting" on a new batch of eggs as we speak... Sorry Mac but my tanks are full to the gills and I'm trying to move some stock of my own...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that born a week ago or free swimming a week ago? 48 hours is pushing it no matter what. You might be okay though. Should be feeding every 4 hours if possible.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

AWW said:


> Is that born a week ago or free swimming a week ago? 48 hours is pushing it no matter what. You might be okay though. Should be feeding every 4 hours if possible.


Free swimming. I have been feeding 3 or 4 times per day. Guess I should look into an auto feeder but I'm still worried that a mishap would cause a tank crash.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah auto feeders do suck. 

You never know, severums are hard to kill..... lol. 

If i were in your situation i would just leave it and hope for the best. If worst comes to worst your only set back two weeks... lol! its good to hear that pair is fertile as ever. I havn't spawned them in a long time. How many little guys hatched?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

AWW said:


> Yeah auto feeders do suck.
> 
> You never know, severums are hard to kill..... lol.
> 
> If i were in your situation i would just leave it and hope for the best. If worst comes to worst your only set back two weeks... lol! its good to hear that pair is fertile as ever. I havn't spawned them in a long time. How many little guys hatched?


I was away when they first layed and my wife had to deal with the spawn. We weren't prepared at all but I'd say we had about 100 wigglers and now we have about 50 fry. We're going to attempt to leave the eggs with the parents this time around. Hopefully they don't eat the eggs like you said they tend to do...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

C'mon man lol my wife isnt gonna stop till i can reduce to like 2 maybe pushin it with three tanks, lol,


Immus21 said:


> Don't really trust the auto feeders, probably just take my chances. Besides Mom and Dad Severum are "sitting" on a new batch of eggs as we speak... Sorry Mac but my tanks are full to the gills and I'm trying to move some stock of my own...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I was away when they first layed and my wife had to deal with the spawn. We weren't prepared at all but I'd say we had about 100 wigglers and now we have about 50 fry. We're going to attempt to leave the eggs with the parents this time around. Hopefully they don't eat the eggs like you said they tend to do...


Day three they will all be gone


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Guess I'll see for myself tomorrow. I'm hoping that being in this big tank by themselves has changed their ways! 

Back to my opening post; I tossed in a bunch of Java Fern with the fry in the hopes they can pick some micro fauna off it.... Also may ask a neighbor to feed them but like with the auto feeder my trust is low...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

not trusting auto feeder = justified


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> not trusting auto feeder = justified


Yeah I've heard horror stories....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I used one once for a 2 day stint and i returned home to find the adjustable slide thingy hadnt been where it was supposed to be ... even though i checked and it had pushed out all the food in the damn dispensor in a mater of 2 days, my tank was wrecked, the whole bottom of te tank was littered with a sea of swollen pellets thankfully it was convict tank because im sure a lesser "bulletproof" fish would have been dead from horrid water quality, but after that i tossed the feeder i dont know if it was me or the thing that messed up but i wasnt gonna try again, and it was a rena one too not like a walmart one , who knows but i would wing it and hope for the best , if you could get a neighbour to do it that you trust thats cool but a human can make just as big of a mess....unless they know what there doing,


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

AWW said:


> Day three they will all be gone


Oh how right you were. Just caught Mom snacking on the wigglers. Moved them and saved probably 90% in total. Hope their bigger siblings can't eat them... If so I guess they won't starve over the weekend at least.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Left this morning. Hope the little guys will be fine till Mon afternoon. Happy Long weekend!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

good luck , hope all works out for you , enjoy your wedding, and your trip to my neck of the woods.


----------

